# Date Problem bei Oracle DB



## ARadauer (6. Dez 2007)

Nach einer Datenbanktreiber umstellung von 9 auf 10 bei Oracle haben wir ein Problem mit unseren Querys.

Datum haben wir immer so an die DB gschickt '2007-01-01' hat immer brav funktioniert. 
Nach der Umstellunge bekommen wir einen Fehler "ORA-01861: literal does not match format string"

Ich hab das nun auf TO_DATE('2007-01-01','yyyy-mm-dd') geändert und es funktioniert. Kann man irgendwo das standard Datenformat von Oracle ändern?
Es geht hier ungefähr um 500-700 teils 10 Jahre alte Querys, ich möchte die nicht alle nachziehen müssen.


----------



## ARadauer (6. Dez 2007)

von abwärtskompatibilität hält oracle nicht sehr viel mhn?


----------



## lolkind (6. Dez 2007)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob das hilft, aber es gibt meiner meinung nach 3 Möglichkeiten!

1. Im Tool Setnet32 die Umgebungsvariable DBDATE von MDY4 auf DMY4 umstellen.
Wobei ich nicht wiß, ob das wirklich hilft.

2. Du bist guter Programmierer, schreib dir ein Script, das alle 600 Quesrys umändert.
Bist du aber ein fauler, so mache dies von Hand ^^

3. Du hast sicherlich Oracle original, und somit irgendwo eine Supporthotline stehen ^^

MFG
das lolkind


----------



## ARadauer (6. Dez 2007)

> 2. Du bist guter Programmierer, schreib dir ein Script, das alle 600 Quesrys umändert.
> Bist du aber ein fauler, so mache dies von Hand ^^


*G* ich darf keine 600 querys ändern. wenn mir dabei ein fehler passiert, würdest dus die woche drauf in der zeitung lesen können ;-)

das db team hat den treiber wieder zurück gesetzt, und es wird nochmal darüber verhandelt wie jetzt vorgegangen wird.... es hängen einfach zu viele teilsystem zusammen.... naja  bin erst 2 monate in der firma, mir fehlen da die kompetenzen


----------



## semi (6. Dez 2007)

Einer der Gründe, warum PreparedStatements vorzuziehen sind.


----------

